# Anderson Cooper is Gay.



## goodal (Jul 2, 2012)

Duh


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 2, 2012)

not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2012)

^ LOL


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 2, 2012)

hmmm... yeah... don't care.


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2012)

Shockaroonie.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 2, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> not that there's anything wrong with that


+1


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 2, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2012)

This came out (HAHA) well over a year ago. The only reason it is news again is to push his book.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 3, 2012)

Who the heck is Anderson Cooper and why in the world would I care what his sexual orientation is?


----------



## goodal (Jul 3, 2012)

Well apparently its news because CNN reported it. I think from now on its just safe to assume everybody with any amount of fame is gay. Like innocent until proven guity, a celebrity is gay until proven straight.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Who cares?


bingo.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares?
> ...


You mean the farmer's dog? I wouldn't think he'd care at all.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

Actually he might. That song is pretty gay, unless of course you're 3.

Was Anderson Cooper a farmer.

On another gay note...Barney Frank is getting married. Why? because in MA he can.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/20/barney-frank-wedding-secret-service-obamas_n_1531158.html


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 3, 2012)

How the hell did barney frank ever rise in politics with that lisp. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought Andeson was metro-sexual which is like being gay except lying about it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Actually he might. That song is pretty gay, unless of course you're 3.
> 
> Was Anderson Cooper a farmer.
> 
> ...


My general rule of thumb is that if something isn't hurting anyone and I don't have to observe it in public if I don't want to, I'm ok with it.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 3, 2012)

Open displays of gay affection are not illegal. And if what I saw on the west coast is any sign of what's to come than prepare yourself to see lots of gay PDA.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

IMHO, PDAs are often annoying and inappropriate regardless of the couple M/M, F/F, M/F, ?/?

The level of discussion, media attention, political rhetoric, etc. given to sexual orientation/preference these days is truly absurd and is a poor commentary on society as a whole.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

I view sexual orientation much like I do religion. I don't care what you believe or who you are attracted to, but I REALLY don't want to hear about either one from you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I view sexual orientation much like I do religion. I don't care what you believe or who you are attracted to, but I REALLY don't want to hear about either one from you.


That's why they invented the term, 'behind closed doors.'

I was friends with a lesbian couple in Vermont, and walked my dogs with a gay guy in Massachusetts. Oh well.

As for religion, I'm going to Hell because I violated rules of two different religions by eating a ham sandwich.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2012)

I dont understand the methodolgy behind the gay/lesbian agenda of wanting to be accepted as normal people and not freaks.... and then take a look at your average PRIDE parade, and what do you see? Freaks! Dudes in a bikini and a set of wings running around the street...If you dont beleieve me and are brave enough search on the internet for gay pride parade and take a look for yourself...

I think the movement would go much further and better if during the PRIDE parades the gay / lesbian community wore there work attire for the parade, nurse outfits, business attire, fireman uniforms, etc, etc, I think it would send a totally different message...

But Im with Andrew Dice Clay on this one, 10% off vaseline, now get back in the closet!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 3, 2012)

^ Are you describing a YMCA concert or the gay parade?


----------



## pbrme (Jul 3, 2012)

^^Sounds like you should google some burning man fest. Hedero people like to act like freaks too, cuase deep down we're all a little hippy and zaney.

Albinos tho... albinos are freaks, and those emo vampires things.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2012)

I see what RG is saying because there are similar events here in the Milwaukee area. Basically in the summer there is some type of fest (ethnic, calendar, etc.) every weekend. One of the is "Pride Fest". And most stay away from that one exactly because of what RG described. It's really not appropriate for children and adults don't necessarily care to look at those things either.

EDIT: to add to PBR's post, I also don't deny that straight people can act like freaks too.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 3, 2012)

Road Guy, I believe you are missing the point. I am not gay or lesbian, but I don't believe they want to be accepted as "normal people" they want to be accepted as who they are.

Imagine living most of your adult life behind closed doors, which most gays do, it cannot be easy...I cut people some slack for that.

As for the costumes, it is what it is, what does what a person wearing affect me? It is a fine line to start dictating what a group wears -obviously gay men tend to flaunt a different style of sexuality and they want you to be aware of it. Actually in the case of many lesbians, I notice a completely different tact.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

As far as life in the northeast and specifically in and around Boston, I can say that "acceptance" is not an issue. Much like racism there really is no "threat". The vast a majority of people will "live and let live". there will always be the radical (re:ignorant) individuals and groups factor that will be haters but they are the minority.

Instead these individuals are fighting for the same benefits given to traditional married folks and families. It's all about the money. As far as the flamboyant demonstrators "Pride" revelers, They're just the in-your-face extremists that every group has. It's just these people wear brighter colors.

I also don't see how anyone can be "proud" of their sexual orientation. "Not ashamed" i can understand but "proud" I don't get.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

It sounds like RG doesn't know any gay people personally, or at least none that he's aware of. People don't live their lives like a gay pride parade, just like (most) people don't live life like it's Burning Man.



MA_PE said:


> I also don't see how anyone can be "proud" of their sexual orientation. "Not ashamed" i can understand but "proud" I don't get.


Pride can be a healthy reaction to other people's harsh judgment.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2012)

I live my life a quarter mile at a time.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 3, 2012)

Kephart P.E. said:


> Road Guy, I believe you are missing the point. I am not gay or lesbian, but I don't believe they want to be accepted as "normal people" they want to be accepted as who they are.
> 
> Imagine living most of your adult life behind closed doors, which most gays do, it cannot be easy...I cut people some slack for that.
> 
> As for the costumes, it is what it is, what does what a person wearing affect me? It is a fine line to start dictating what a group wears -obviously gay men tend to flaunt a different style of sexuality and they want you to be aware of it. Actually in the case of many lesbians, I notice a completely different tact.


Just curious (and no I'm not trying to start a debate)... but how will you respond to your kids when they ask why a man is wearing a bikini and wings?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2012)

he's on drugs


----------



## pbrme (Jul 3, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> he's on drugs


_"Steven, are you taking the pot?"_


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Just curious (and no I'm not trying to start a debate)... but how will you respond to your kids when they ask why a man is wearing a bikini and wings?


Flying monkey?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 3, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious (and no I'm not trying to start a debate)... but how will you respond to your kids when they ask why a man is wearing a bikini and wings?
> ...


Are you implying that humans are related to monkeys? My religious teachings tell me otherwise and you have just offended me greatly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Just curious (and no I'm not trying to start a debate)... but how will you respond to your kids when they ask why a man is wearing a bikini and wings?


parades are like halloween...people get dressed up in costumes and walk around and are excited about something that is important to them


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 3, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Kephart P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy, I believe you are missing the point. I am not gay or lesbian, but I don't believe they want to be accepted as "normal people" they want to be accepted as who they are.
> ...


I will tell him it is a costume. If he asks further I will tell him that my interpretation of his costume is that it is an expression of his sexuality. He might be confused by it, and I will tell him for the most part so am I.

And no I don't care what age he is when he asks I will answer the question as accurately as possible. My partner is a nurse she feels the same way.

I believe the problem most parents have telling their kids the truth about sex is that they start with small lies (the stork) then it becomes uncomfortable for them to discuss honestly because they have to admit to lying to them for a decade or so and you both now know it.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

My parents are also nurses. For that reason, I learned about where babies came from when I was 3.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

Parades are excuses for people to act like idiots. I saw part of a gay pride parade, as the route was in my way of where I wanted to go. Yeah, it's over the top, but not much different than St. Patrick's Day, Columbus Day, or the Yankees or Lakers or whomever winning the big one. The gay and lesbian folks I hung out with were pretty much regular folks, with some different genital preferences in the bedroom. Oh well.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2012)

I've worked with tons of gay folk, the ones I know just wanted to be seen as normal people..

I once drove my wife and a bunch of her male gay nurse friends around to a bunch of gay bars in Atlanta till 4 am... I've seen more than I care too to be honest...


----------



## R2KBA (Jul 4, 2012)

Gay pride and the type of in-your-face behavior that comes with it is all about supporting the Democratic Party with money and votes. The Dems have a long history of creating a victimhood and an "us vs them" mentality. They point to past injustices and tell everyone that nothing has changed since then, people believe them, get a chip on their shoulder and join a cause that does little more than act as fundraising/lobbying for the Democratic Party. They do this with race, religion, gender, economic class, workers unions and now sexual preference.

The latest example of this is President Obama's sudden reversal on his stance against gay marriage. As soon as he changed his position a huge amount of money flowed into his re-election warchest. On a side note, his sudden reversal begs the question - if gay marriage is in fact a fundamental right, why did he not support earlier? Was he prejudiced against gay people or did he feel that their civil rights were less important than his own political career at that time?


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 6, 2012)

> Anderson Cooper is Gay


Really? Next you're going to tell me that water is wet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2012)

I always found it more hilarious that the former host of the mole tv show became a big time CNN anchorman...

I remember watching during the Katrina disaster and trying to figure out where I knew this guy from!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> I always found it more hilarious that the former host of the mole tv show became a big time CNN anchorman...


I can't take the guy seriously because of that. Every time I see him I think of the 'Anderson's House' edition of The Mole and start hearing 'Tiny Bubbles' in my head.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 13, 2012)

R2KBA said:


> Gay pride and the type of in-your-face behavior that comes with it is all about supporting the Democratic Party with money and votes. The Dems have a long history of creating a victimhood and an "us vs them" mentality. They point to past injustices and tell everyone that nothing has changed since then, people believe them, get a chip on their shoulder and join a cause that does little more than act as fundraising/lobbying for the Democratic Party. They do this with race, religion, gender, economic class, workers unions and now sexual preference.
> 
> The latest example of this is President Obama's sudden reversal on his stance against gay marriage. As soon as he changed his position a huge amount of money flowed into his re-election warchest. On a side note, his sudden reversal begs the question - if gay marriage is in fact a fundamental right, why did he not support earlier? Was he prejudiced against gay people or did he feel that their civil rights were less important than his own political career at that time?


You might be correct, the the Democrats and the LEFT are not the only ones that cry about victimhood.

In the South of the 1950s and 1960s, white segregationists portrayed themselves as the victims of “outside agitators” and a “liberal Northern press” intent on destroying the South’s “traditional way of life,” i.e. white supremacy. Thus, many white racists saw the murder of civil rights workers as a legitimate act of self-defense, the protection of “states’ rights.”

This chip-on-the-shoulder “victimhood” has remained an element of American right-wing politics ever since. Whenever truly discriminated-against groups, such as blacks and women, have demanded their rights, the Right has cast the reforms as attacks on American traditions.

In recent years when gays have sought basic civil rights, their struggle has been spun as an aggressive “gay agenda” assaulting Christian values. That was the ugly climate in 1978 when a conservative San Francisco city official, Dan White, assassinated Harvey Milk, California’s first openly gay elected public official, and his political ally, Mayor George Moscone.

More recently as gays have sought the right to marry, they are accused of trying to destroy the institution of marriage.

A “Defense of Marriage Act” is deemed necessary to protect heterosexual couples. You see, even though the gays are the ones actually facing discrimination, they are portrayed as the “victimizers” and heterosexual couples are the “victims.”


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd like to teach the world to sing...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 13, 2012)

Excuse me, but this thread needs some more gay:


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 13, 2012)

Is Cooper still gay?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 13, 2012)

Kephart P.E. said:


> Whenever truly discriminated-against groups, such as blacks and women, have demanded their rights, the Right has cast the reforms as attacks on American traditions.


I don't have a problem with equal rights. The problem with the left is that they try to fix an imbalance in rights by skewing things in the other direction. The most famous example of this is Affirmative Action. Forcing employers to hire minority workers in order to meet a quota or percentage of workforce, even if they are far underqualified, is NOT equal rights. It's just unequal rights in the opposite direction.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 13, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't have a problem with equal rights. The problem with the left is that they try to fix an imbalance in rights by skewing things in the other direction. The most famous example of this is Affirmative Action. Forcing employers to hire minority workers in order to meet a quota or percentage of workforce, even if they are far underqualified, is NOT equal rights. It's just unequal rights in the opposite direction.


Is that what you think it is? Cause when I sit and watch my co-worker who got hired on a few years after me, with only a high school diploma, half of his experience was in the field was running equipment,and a starting salary of more than what I make now go out to lunch with the bosses, I'm reminded that it's there for a reason sometimes. I know I only got my job because I'm a chick, but I work daum near twice as hard as the guys to prove my worth because of it...

on a side note though... I think we all forget that the laws need to change with the times. The issue with some places I've worked was the only way to over come the nepotism was afirmative action... it didn't have anything to do with the color of you skin or your sex... that quota got you a job, but it never got you into the good ole' boys club, which meant you were doomed from the start because you "only got your job because of affirmative action.

just saying


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 17, 2012)

^^^ You made the point for him. Get rid of affirmative action, then when employeed on merit and not 'quota meeting ability' you have a shot at not having a career anchored to the "quota"

just sayin.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 17, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a problem with equal rights. The problem with the left is that they try to fix an imbalance in rights by skewing things in the other direction. The most famous example of this is Affirmative Action. Forcing employers to hire minority workers in order to meet a quota or percentage of workforce, even if they are far underqualified, is NOT equal rights. It's just unequal rights in the opposite direction.
> ...


I'd love to respond properly to that statement, the one about minority workers being under-qualified, but I am a minority worker and my opinion is probably biased. So, I will better bite my fingertips and type nothing.


----------

